# on the waiting list for an ethos overdrive!



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

Im on the waiting list for an ethos now....can't wait. im hoping to hear from them this week about timeline!...


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Congrats!!!

I have had one for almost 3 years now. I ordered in it Aug 07 and received it in Jan 08. It is worth the wait!!!! Hopefully your wait won't be as long as mine was!!


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

Have you heard a timeline yet? Sounds sweet and worth the price! I am on the waiting list for one of these:

DVM's "Zonkin' Yellow Screamer Mark II" Overdrive/Boost Pedal

Cheers, 

J5


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

I just ordered my second one ( I currently have a TLE that I have had for almost 3 years) Ordered the new one with the Classic/TLE switch. Time frame is somewhere between July and December of 2012

Dan


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jammers5 said:


> Have you heard a timeline yet? Sounds sweet and worth the price! I am on the waiting list for one of these:
> 
> DVM's "Zonkin' Yellow Screamer Mark II" Overdrive/Boost Pedal
> 
> ...


Named, of course, after these: Screaming Yellow Zonkers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I just sold mine. It was on the classifieds forever at $450-ish. Flipped it onto E bay a couple weeks ago with a $849 BIN and it was sold in two hours. 

:banana:

Great pedals, but overkill for my needs. I've gone back to the Zendrive for those D tones.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

yep timeline for mine is july 2012....Im hoping its going to be sooner. im going to keep emailing them to see if I can get bumped. the unit is great for me. I love my little 5w-20w amps and not having a tone stack keeps them easy to mod and work on. the ethos is a great preamp and has killer tone...its getting its permenant spot on my pedal board.

Oh, and sneaky i never saw it there or I would have jumped on it!


----------



## Cdn_Cracker (Oct 7, 2006)

Wow... I am wondering if the Ethos will, like the Klon, start demanding a 4-figure sum on the used market soon?


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

im not sure, im locked into the 399 price plus 50 bucks for the TLE/REG. switch mod.

so, after I get mine, I hope so. super investment! ha ha.


----------



## danel59 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have seen two TLE/Classics on Ebay this week going for over $800 Cdn. I guess it could be interesting to see where it goes
price wise


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I'm wondering if they have the "guts" covered.


----------



## jammers5 (Mar 26, 2010)

jammers5 said:


> Have you heard a timeline yet? Sounds sweet and worth the price! I am on the waiting list for one of these:
> 
> DVM's "Zonkin' Yellow Screamer Mark II" Overdrive/Boost Pedal
> 
> ...


Just got word my DVM's "Zonkin' Yellow Screamer Mark II is being built! Yippee! Can't wait to get it!

J5


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

yeawh! thats awsome for sure!...my timeline for my ethos is may to august 2012! woozers! but I need it!


----------

